# canadaarcheryonline.ca



## Argonaut (Aug 2, 2015)

Hi,

Has anyone ever ordered from http://www.canadaarcheryonline.ca/ ? How was your experience? 

Any idea where this company based out of ?


They have some decent prices, but the lack of a physical address or email contact makes me question how legitimate this website is.



Thanks


----------



## TRDJer (May 14, 2012)

The guys who have that website shoot out of the Peel archery club in Brampton. Good guys to deal with.


----------



## Argonaut (Aug 2, 2015)

Excellent!
Thanks a bunch, really appreciate it.


----------



## viktorsmash (Feb 10, 2014)

Any time I need anything archery related I go to these guys. I'm a member at Peel and I'd say the majority of the members I know there deal mostly with them for equipment. They also supply to a number of grade schools and Archery Tag type locations. If you live in the GTA I'd recommend meeting them in person at Peel Archery Club so you can check out the club at the same time (maybe even shoot for a while as a guest), it's a simple yet amazing facility.


----------



## bigbadwoolfe (Jan 1, 2013)

I got a shibuya sight from them 2 weeks ago. Easy, smooth transaction and I had the sight without any problems in about a week. Chose to pick up the order from Peel. 

And even if they don't list the things you need on their website, call and likely they can get it for you from some of their suppliers. 

I'll buy from them again for sure.


----------

